# ρέκτης



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Τι είναι ο ρέκτης;

Λιτό το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:
ρέκτης ο : δραστήριος, ενεργητικός άνθρωπος.​Χορταστικότατο του ΛΝΕΓ:
*ρέκτης (ο)* {ρεκτών} (λόγ.) ο δημιουργικά δραστήριος, ενεργητικός: _δεν είναι απλώς ένας εργατικός άνθρωπος· είναι ρέκτης· αναλαμβάνει πρωτοβουλίες, αναπτύσσει δραστηριότητα, δημιουργεί συνεχώς || ρέκτης, μεταρρυθμιστής και καινοτόμος τής πολιτικής ζωής._ ✈ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. απράγμων.
[ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. ρέκτης (παράλλ. τού αρχ. ρεκτήρ) < αρχ. ρέζω «πράττω, ενεργώ» […]]​
Στα ελληνοαγγλικά που κοιτάζω:
*enterprising person
energetic person
tireless person
man of action*​
Μόνο που έχουν μείνει πίσω. Στη σημερινή χρήση η λέξη ακολουθείται συχνότατα από κάποια γενική, π.χ.

Κι επειδή ήμουν ήδη καταναλωτής και ρέκτης του κρασιού…
Οι ρέκτες του Σαίξπηρ μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν και τις έξι ημέρες παραστάσεων…
…ίσως ο παλαιότερος ρέκτης του συγκεκριμένου σπορ στην Ελλάδα… 
Ρέκτης του προοδευτισμού ο Τσίπρας…
…ένας ενστικτώδης ρέκτης του λαϊκισμού…
…ειδικά αν δεν είστε ρέκτης του ήχου και των συστημάτων που τον αναπαράγουν…
…είναι πολυδιαβασμένος, ρέκτης της πολύ προχωρημένης –ξένης αλλά και ντόπιας– λογοτεχνίας…
…Γνωστός ρέκτης της ευζωίας, της τέχνης και του καλού γούστου,…
Μια παρέα που γνωρίζουν καλά όλοι οι ρέκτες της Εθνικής Λυρικής Σκηνής…
Οι ρέκτες των θεωριών συνωμοσίας…

Αυτά είναι ελάχιστα παραδείγματα από τις εφημερίδες. Με λίγα λόγια, την έχουν ξεσκίσει τη λέξη. Να μη σας επηρεάσω με τις σκέψεις μου για αποδόσεις, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως, ό,τι κι αν προτείνετε, μέσα θα είστε.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι σε όλα αυτά τα παραδείγματα το _ρέκτης_ χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια _connoisseur_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2011)

Όπως το περιγράφεις Νικελ μου μοιάζει για proactive που βέβαια είναι επίθετο, αλλά στα παραδείγματα βγαίνει ότι εννοούν το γνώστη, όπως είπε κι ο δόχτορας.


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι σε όλα αυτά τα παραδείγματα το _ρέκτης_ χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια _connoisseur_.



Ίσως και με την έννοια devotee ή adherent ή aficionado ;


----------



## cougr (Sep 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στα ελληνοαγγλικά που κοιτάζω:
> *enterprising person
> energetic person
> tireless person
> man of action*​



Όλα μαζί συνοψίζουν αυτόν που περιγράφουμε ως _fireball_.

Όσο για την τρέχουσα χρήση της λέξης πάει και το _enthusiast_.


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2011)

Good suggestions cougr.

Also there's *go-getter * .. along the same line as fireball.

.. and we can add *zealot* to my previous suggestions (it just came to me - but maybe it is too strong a term ?)... για την σημερινή χρήση.
Zealot (as in a fanatically committed person) may actually cross over to (somewhat) cover both instances (current and past usage) ?


----------



## cougr (Sep 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τι είναι ο ρέκτης;
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια, την έχουν ξεσκίσει τη λέξη.
> :)



Προφανώς την λέξη την έχουν συνδέσει εννοιολογικά με το _ορέγομαι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2011)

cougr said:


> Προφανώς την λέξη την έχουν συνδέσει εννοιολογικά με το _ορέγομαι_.


Εξαιρετική παρατήρηση, cougr!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2011)

cougr said:


> Προφανώς την λέξη την έχουν συνδέσει εννοιολογικά με το _ορέγομαι_.


Εγώ πάλι σκεφτόμουν το _rector_! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα κι αποδώ. Πολλά απ' αυτά που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, θα έπρεπε να με βάλεις στην καρέκλα του οδοντίατρου για να τα πω. Μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι ίσως να υπήρχε ένας απόηχος από _δραστήριος_ και δίπλα στο επίθετο μπήκε η έννοια του θιασώτη και προστέθηκαν ύστερα ο φίλος, ο οπαδός, ο φανατικός, η αρνητική σημασία μαζί με τη θετική, και έγινε ένα τουρλού που σε κάνει να μη θέλεις πια να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη λέξη. Διάβασα δεκαπλάσια παραδείγματα απ' αυτά που κατέθεσα και μπούχτισα. Την επόμενη δεκαετία πάλι...


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

Για τη σημασία που δίνουν τα λεξικά (για τις άλλες έχουμε λέξεις όχι φιγουροτρικλοποδικές και τανυσμένες), το αντίθετο: *ρέκλα*, δαεμανικώς παρετυμολογούμενο από το πασαλίκι του ρήγα, του βασιλιά, δικτάτορα, θεού και κοσμοκράτορα. 
Για να μην αφήσω παραπονεμένο και το αγγλικό, το αντίθετο του go-getter: sit-comer.:twit:


----------



## Philip (Sep 29, 2011)

> Στη σημερινή χρήση η λέξη ακολουθείται συχνότατα από κάποια γενική, π.χ.
> 
> Κι επειδή ήμουν ήδη καταναλωτής και ρέκτης του κρασιού…
> Οι ρέκτες του Σαίξπηρ μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν και τις έξι ημέρες παραστάσεων…
> ...


 
Σε ορισμένα ταιριάζει το buff, ακόμα (ίσως) και fan
wine buff
fans of Shakespeare/Shakespeare buffs
conspiracy-theory buffs


----------



## Philip (Sep 29, 2011)

... και addicts (conspiracy-theory addicts, Shakespeare addicts)


----------

